# I think my price is to high



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm putting a bid in for snow removal this week. Its a complex that I already have the contract for the lawn maintenance. The removal is for all the sidewalks surrounding the lawn areas...about 10,000sqft of walkway. I price alittle different I think. I might be wrong but let me know if this sounds crazy to you:
3"-6"-- .40per sqft
7"-12"-- .60per sqft
per inch over 12"-- .10per sqft

I figured out this system over time in my area. Most of my removals are homes that have about 500sqft of surface to be removed (driveway, sidewalk, steps) and just about everyone gets around $200 for snowfall of 
3"-6"....$300 for 7"-12".

Am I nuts for asking :
3"-6"-- $4000
7"-12"-- $6000
per inch over 12"-- $1000

So a 15" storm would cost them $9000.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I think your Nuts!!!!! Thats really only about a half mile of sidewalk 4 feet wide. Even shoveling i couldnt see it taking more than, lets say 1 guy 8 hours at the most. That would mean you are charging 500 dollars on hour for a guy shoveling. on a four wheeler lets say 2 hours at the most, hmm 2000 dollars on hour.....this is all for your 3-6 pricing.....figure out how many hours its going to take to do the job, then charge an appropriate price..


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

figure in your gas, labor, repairs on your truck who's gonna pay for them you out of your 
pocket a complex you need to charge good money for but be careful bidding to high you don't want to lose it but remember people are gonna come out and say plow my space one person asks they all want it done so price what you think is fair so your not cutting your throat and there happy with prices and you could always go a little on less plowing if you salt the place you could hit them with more money on salting .


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

If you could read, he was asking about the side walks, not snow plowing. so there is no plowing parking spaces. though he probably has the whole account, he was asking about sidewalks.....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

And if those are his plowing prices too he is crazy. A 20 x 50 driveway is 1000sq ft. That means he is charging 400 dollars a snowfall for 3-6 snow..WOW im lucky to get $35.
Maybe he psoted wrong, but damn thats a lot for snow plowing.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, he kind of confused the issue with the second example but he's asking about pricing 10,000 sq ft of sidewalk in an apartment complex. Now, I'm not a fan of pricing by sq ft, but it's come up a lot lately and gotten me curious. I measured my snow shovel and it's 14" x 18" or 1.75 sq ft, So each shovelful of snow would be worth 0.70. Now if I could shovel one shovelful steadily per second, that would be $42 a minute or $2520 an hour.

What was your question?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Can I come work for you? I would like to get $950 an hour with full benefits!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

is your price too high????? if you get accounts and stay busy, your price is fair..... if your not busy, your way too high. btw people here would blow a nut if they had to pay $200-$300 to get their drive and walk plowed. here you can get it done for $15-$25..... wow, when i used to do residential i could bang out a residence in 4-8 min with my skid loader and be done with all 15 accounts in two hours. that's like $1800 per hour!!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Mick said:


> Yes, he kind of confused the issue with the second example but he's asking about pricing 10,000 sq ft of sidewalk in an apartment complex. Now, I'm not a fan of pricing by sq ft, but it's come up a lot lately and gotten me curious. I measured my snow shovel and it's 14" x 18" or 1.75 sq ft, So each shovelful of snow would be worth 0.70. Now if I could shovel one shovelful steadily per second, that would be $42 a minute or $2520 an hour.
> 
> What was your question?


Good math mick , all i can say is wow. I must be doing some thing wrong.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BNC SERVICES said:


> If you could read, he was asking about the side walks, not snow plowing. so there is no plowing parking spaces. though he probably has the whole account, he was asking about sidewalks.....


That would be ideal for what i offer, with both of my snowblowers even at 15" of snow i could do that within a couple hours or less... your pricing this PER season i guess? i hope not per snowfall lol.


----------



## Budsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

First Time Out said:


> Can I come work for you? I would like to get $950 an hour with full benefits!


at $950.00 an hour who needs benefits...


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow !!!!!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Please tell me where homeowners are paying $300 per a storm. I have my bags packed, truck loaded and a load of buritios to hire help on the corner for the shoveling.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mick;298896 said:


> Yes, he kind of confused the issue with the second example but he's asking about pricing 10,000 sq ft of sidewalk in an apartment complex. Now, I'm not a fan of pricing by sq ft, but it's come up a lot lately and gotten me curious. I measured my snow shovel and it's 14" x 18" or 1.75 sq ft, So each shovelful of snow would be worth 0.70. Now if I could shovel one shovelful steadily per second, that would be $42 a minute or $2520 an hour.
> 
> What was your question?


I just measured my shovel as well. It is I can rake in 3 sq ft in one swoop of 4" snow giving me $1.20 for a shovel full. Given that, I am at $72 a minute or $4320 and hour. 
Since I need the job and I like to LOWBALL, I am going to base my pricing at $2300 an hour, just to piss people off.

At $9k a storm you know darn well that someone will "lowball" him and do it for $1k a storm and then the *****ing will begin.

I wonder if the sidewalks themselves even cost 60 cents a sq ft.

Something is amiss and hopefully the poster can correct us all.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

This is PLOWSITE, not SHOVELWORLD, why are you measuring your shovels?

At 7 MPH (that's a little slow, but lets not beat up the equipment) = 10 Feet Per Second = 600 feet per minute = 36000 Feet Per Hour
Multiply that by a 4 foot (ATV) blade and you make $57,600/hour at .40 per sqft


Maybe I read it wrong or maybe I calculated wrong, but thats what I got


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bigjoe871;340868 said:


> This is PLOWSITE, not SHOVELWORLD, why are you measuring your shovels?
> 
> At 7 MPH (that's a little slow, but lets not beat up the equipment) = 10 Feet Per Second = 600 feet per minute = 36000 Feet Per Hour
> Multiply that by a 4 foot (ATV) blade and you make $57,600/hour at .40 per sqft
> ...


The driveway and maybe the sidewalk with an ATV or snowblower, but you'd still need the shovel for the steps. I measured my shovel to give production rates because I at least HAVE a shovel although I use it as little as possible. I don't have or ever used an ATV or snowblower. Since he asked our opinion of his rates and some thought he was too high, I wanted to have something to demonstrate WHY we thought it was too high.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Mick;340906 said:


> The driveway and maybe the sidewalk with an ATV or snowblower, but you'd still need the shovel for the steps. I measured my shovel to give production rates because I at least HAVE a shovel although I use it as little as possible. I don't have or ever used an ATV or snowblower. Since he asked our opinion of his rates and some thought he was too high, I wanted to have something to demonstrate WHY we thought it was too high.


I was just kidding ... I have a shovel too...and use it more often then I care to

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*take a look*

if you look at the original post date you'll find the post is old, I did a quick search and our poster has a habit of not replying after posting a question.  So I don't think we will get our answer.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Grn Mtn;341090 said:


> if you look at the original post date you'll find the post is old, I did a quick search and our poster has a habit of not replying after posting a question.  So I don't think we will get our answer.


And then he wonders why nobody answers: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41249

No problem, bigjoe871. :waving: Along with everybody else, I'm just sitting here answering stuff and waiting for SNOW. Unfortunately, all I'm getting is RAIN.


----------

